# My experience with Llagas creek & the IE & W Railway



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

So, I have a show coming up this weekend. I decided to get the modules out early clean them up and get them ready, my first mistake. My barn, which is about a day short of being declared a disaster area is a total mess to say the least, second mistake. While moving one of my modules I bumped a board which hit a box that over turned a crate that set off the mouse trap which made the bowling ball roll down the..... I think you get the point. At any rate I dropped my router dead center on a module destroying a switch, mistake number three.....

I took the module in attempted to fix it and found the only thing that suffered irreplaceable damage was the frog. Great. I'm _terrible_ at making frogs. Simply horrible, that's why I started using Llags premade frogs. So, now what? I check my parts box, nothing. I check my few (very few) local sources. Nothing. Panic is beginning to set in. I normally order frogs from C&OC but they have shut the site down, bummer. So, I go to the Llagas site and start calling down the list of dealers. Most aren't in. A couple are but don't have them in stock, they can order which would normally be fine but I'm really pressed for time. One even told me they thought Llagas had shut down. (WTF?!) 

So, I come to IE&W railway owned by Jim Stapleton. Jim says "I can get you one" I'm thinking the same thing as before, that would be great but I kinda need it now. So I tell him thanks and move on in my search. Low and behold Jim calls back. To make an already long story short, Jim & Llagas creek (i apologize I never got the owners name) has the frog sent from Llagas overnight at a price I couldn't refuse. I just finished up my module, which is working great!!

I just want to give a word of thanks to these two guys for going far and above the standard for customer service! If you are shopping around for some track or parts give Jim a shot and try Llagas Creek products, both are top notch in my book. I'm a _*very*_ satisfied customer. Thanks again!!

Terry


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Terry 

Thanks for the public plug for IE&W Ry Supply. But more thanks to Bill Mai who produces the Llagas Creek Railway products, and his willingness to make sure your order went out overnight FedEx, even for ONE switch frog. [I promise to get the smaller ones restocked]. 
I hope the situation improves for Stretch at C&OC Ry. In the mean time, order from another dealer on the list, but BE SURE to let us know you are [were] a regular customer of C&OC. Bill wants to track this info for when C&OC comes back "on line". 

Best of luck with your club display at the show this next weekend. 

Best regards


----------

